# DLCSPM Homepage - Lots of goodies inside



## Bintheredunthat (10 Jan 2008)

I hear lots of equipment related questions (here and elsewhere) and just wanted to share this location for those with DWAN access:  http://dglepm.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dlcspm/index_e.htm

I've used it in the past and continue to use it as a first stop to most equipment related questions.  Of course the chain of command is your friend - but it may save you a trip to the RQ or email to your co-workers.  

Doesn't answer all questions, but gives a good start point for most of our current systems.  Some things are outdated, but there have been recent updates.

The CGCS is another great supply tool for digging up more info. - http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Search_e.asp

Sticky worthy?

Bin


----------

